# Rules On This Board - Read Me!



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2005)

*We enforce the following rules:*

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 

4. No flaming! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to SPAM your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.

*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points) you are permanently banned from the board.


----------

